# Emerseing Ludwigia arcuata



## MrPCB (Mar 4, 2004)

Anyone has flowered this plant? Any idea on nutrient flower stimulation?










Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

This plant has never been shy of flowering for me; but I surmise that flowering can be induced by increasing dosages of phosphate and lower NO3 (high NO3 promotes foliar growth). Many of the terrestrial "bloom booster" fertilizers are loaded with PO4.

Side story, ever since I have been experimenting with >2 ppm PO4, my submersed Blyxa japonica has been producing flower spikes out the ying-yang. :?


----------

